# Katzper's Haunt 09 pics



## NoahFentz

More pics here....

http://www.thecreepyhousenextdoor.com/chapter10.html


----------



## IMU

Looks very ... creepy ... nice job!


----------



## Joiseygal

Jeff Great Job on your display! I love the first shot of the skeleton scarecrows. I think you will have to show me how to make a few of those to display in my yard. Better yet I will just take those..hee hee  Just kidding...but seriously I would like to make one of those for my graveyard they look great!!!! Oh and I love the shadows in the windows too.


----------



## madmomma

Great display...love the corpse and table set up...bloody cool, I say...


----------



## Black Cat

Jeff your display looks fantastic. Your lighting looks great. Love the whole lab set up you have. Sorry we missed coming over to see it. We got kinda busy with our own haunt and then the weather. My sister in law also made a surprise visit this year.


----------



## ghost37

Very nice display. Love the skeleton scarecrows and ground breaker!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

That second picture in your first post is a beauty! Is the lighting actually orange or is that just how it looks in the picture? It gives a very Halloweeny effect.


----------



## fick209

very cool scarecrow skeletons, also love the ground breaker skelly, he's got a very cool freaky look to him.


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

Awesome job, Noah. Love the scarecrows and the ground breakers. And that is the sickest, wettest butcher's table I've ever seen. Nice.

Tradition and the Love of Halloween. Spreading it around. :smilekin:


----------



## NoahFentz

RoxyBlue said:


> That second picture in your first post is a beauty! Is the lighting actually orange or is that just how it looks in the picture? It gives a very Halloweeny effect.


I normally go with ambers and blues but this year I decided to go red. There is 2 par38 red floods in the trees and 3 par20 ambers behind the tombstones. Its a mix.


----------



## HalloweenZombie

It's got a great, creepy look to it. Nice job.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Fantastic skellies.


----------



## The Watcher

That shot with the window silhouettes very nice. I got a kick out of the Red Neck in the basement. Did you really get the little ones down there?


----------



## NoahFentz

Thanks everyone for the kind words. I am working on getting it to video but I am having issues with Windows Movie maker. My goal is to get something to send to The HauntForum DVD.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

The trio of scarecrows behind the fence is fantastic....the silhouettes in the window provide the perfect backdrop...a great scene.


----------



## NoahFentz

*thecreepyhousenextdoor.com 2009 videos added*

Finally!! I was successful in uploading videos without my computer crashing. I will be sending the whole haunt To ZombieF for the HauntForum DVD. More vids available on youTube. I promise they are shorter.


----------



## spideranne

Those window silhouettes are a great backdrop. It looks great.


----------



## JohnnyL

Great job! I love the overall look a lot.


----------



## beelce

Great stuff NF!


----------



## beelce

WOW NH...I'd love to get a copy of the soundscape form your video...NICE work Michael


----------



## NoahFentz

beelce said:


> WOW NH...I'd love to get a copy of the soundscape form your video...NICE work Michael


Thanks....I listened to alot of sound tracks and ran them thru the video finally found the one that worked. Its from Clive Manor by Michael Hedstrom. Its called Forest.

www.hedstorm.net


----------



## dynoflyer

Great work, the lighting really makes the scene. Nicely done.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Jeff, what an awesome set up, though I knew it would be from seeing your work at the mnt's. The skellie in the lab picture is my favorite. The website is really cool. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## NoahFentz

added more videos to past haunts...2006 and 2007


----------



## DeathTouch

Really liked the videos.


----------



## NoahFentz

I just added some older video to youtube from 2004 and 2005. They were featured in the Propmaster DVD collection. I redubbed the 2004 video...


----------



## Spooky1

I like the first shot the best. I like the corpsed scarecrows. Nice job.


----------



## operatingnurse

Fantastic ground breaker.


----------



## hpropman

great work Jeff really nice!


----------



## NoahFentz

Thanks everyone. I wish I took video of the earlier years. I know there is a video of the first party on VHS. I will find it and convert it.


----------



## sharpobject

I really like your "under construction" haunt. What a great way to make use of your renovation situation.


----------



## operatingnurse

Appropriate title for your haunt. I liked your Trick R Treat pumpkin, too.


----------



## diggerc

I always enjoy looking at your haunt pics and getting to see it in person was a plus.


----------



## NoahFentz

Thanks DiggerC. I love when haunters come over. They always give honest input when it comes to yard haunting. I need to get out and see more haunts unfortunately alot of haunters dont set up until the day before...

Thank you everyone for the comments.


----------



## NytDreams

Nicely done. I think I like the three skeletons behind the fence the best. Just a wonderfully creepy look and feel to them.
I don't know how people can set up the day before, it takes me all month and then some to get it all done between work, errands, housework and going to online classes. I think I feel dead enough after Halloween to be a prop myself! :zombie:

Keep up the excellent work!


----------



## scarymovie

Great haunt i love the body parts on the table!


----------



## Bethene

very nice, er creepy haunt, love the lighting! the skelly scare crows are great~ very cool


----------



## THN

This is the perfect example how a haunt must look like! I love your props!
I wished there where more home haunters in Germany...


----------



## NoahFentz

WOW! Thanks!!


----------



## MorbidMariah

Your haunt is nightmarish! In a very GOOD way! Love it!


----------



## fravak

I love those skeleton scarecrows!


----------



## DrUnK3n_PaNdA

Very nice. The corpses trussed up next to the corn stalks remind me of Pumpkinrot's display last year. Very good use of lighting.


----------



## scarymovie

Those scarecrows are cool i would love to make one!


----------



## NoahFentz

DrUnK3n_PaNdA said:


> Very nice. The corpses trussed up next to the corn stalks remind me of Pumpkinrot's display last year. Very good use of lighting.


Thank You!! I will probably repeat this display for this year. The original idea was to load up the lawn with cornstalks. Unfortunately we had alot of wind and rain that year.


----------



## Baldzillabill

Awesome grave breaker scene! I want to make some this year. Very creepy!!


----------



## Perk-a-Dan

Those pics are just stunning. I especially love those cut out shadow images in the windows. And the fence. The black cat is a great touch too.

This is a favorite as well: http://www.thecreepyhousenextdoor.com/creepy0931.jpg


----------



## debbie5

LOVE the uplights under the skellifixes..I will be stealing that idea!


----------



## cerinad

Great job! Everything looks awesome!


----------



## Hal O Ween

That's Just Sick... I Love It!


----------



## jedi

The images in the windows are a nice touch!


----------

